# I just got a second cat - picture added



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

For those of you who had been watching a thread that I posted a while back, ForJazz offered to bring me a cat from Madison, WI that she recommended as a perfect cat. We'll I took her up on her offer and she brought him last night.

He is quite the affectionate thing. I can't really get a picture of him yet because when I come into his room to visit him, he is all over me and I can't get far enough away to take a picture. I feel so bad for the poor little thing because I work full time and he is cooped up in a small room all day long with no company. I have him in a small room in the basement and I have the basement shut off from Barnaby right now, because I don't know how he is going to react if he goes up to the door and hears the meows of another cat.

I am currently exchanging rooms between the 2 cats. Barnaby is downstairs checking out the new kitty's room and vice versa. I feel so bad for Barnaby I almost cried. He is walking around timidly with big tail and sniffing everything. He seems so scared and has the saddest look on his face, and the last thing I want to do is alarm him.

I tell you, what you would think would be stressful for the cats is very stressful for me. Between feeling sorry for the new kitty and worrying about Barnaby's feelings and worrying if it doesn't work out, my stomach has been bothering me alot and I didn't sleep very good last night.

I know I'm probably worrying too much but I am so concerned for the welfare of both of these cats. I love Barnaby and don't ever want him to feel betrayed.

Does anyone have any advice? I'm so nervous right now. 

Here's a picture:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

You are such a wonderful daddy and so far you are doing great. Don't forget to use the little drop of vanilla...it really works out differences by bringing familiar smells around both kitties.
Barnaby will probably attempt to assume the role of leader since he was there before but in time I am sure they will love each other. All they need is constant and equal love and play time and you are the perfect person to offer them those things. As long as the kitties have litter boxes, fresh water and food all the time + toys they will be all right until you will make some time in order to socialize individually and then in time bring them together (after having gradually introduced them)
SO how old is the new kitty, what color is his fur...that is really exciting news - I remember from a long time ago you weren't sure you if you were ever going to take this step. I am happy you did - Barnaby has a little brother  
Well, congratulations and can't wait to hear more and see pictures + see what his name is!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh Richo! I am so glad to hear you adopted the kitty from ForJazz! What a happy ending for everyone.

It is going to take some time, probably two weeks for them to be used to each other. In no time you will come home and Barnaby and your newcomer will be cuddled up sleeping together, then you will wonder what the fuss was all about.

I would suggest doing just what you are doing for now. In a couple days let them meet each other. Just take it slow. Dont worry if they dont get along well at first, they need time. They are going to hiss and growl a little at first. 

Also try the vannilla trick. However It still took my cats some time to get used to Simon. They are all old freinds now though. (two weeks later) So it will work out. And Barnaby will thank you for bringing him a new freind!

Is his name still Calypso?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Best of luck, Richo, hope the introduction goes smoothly!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh good!!! I have been wondering what was going on with that whole situation (and how long to wait until I drove from Vermont to Wisconsin to get little Calypso for myself :wink: ) He sounds wonderful!

In any case, I couldn't be happier for you and Barnaby! It sounds like you are doing a great job with a slow introduction - I can only imagine how difficult it is knowing he's there and having to work and know he's shut away alone so much. But rest assured that what you are doing is for everyone's own good (Barnaby's, in particular) as the stress now will pay off ten-fold when they meet and love each other and start causing all kinds of trouble for you.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

He is a young tuxedo cat. If I had my guess I would say less than a year old. The shelter named him Calypso but I'm not sure if I want to keep that name. It sometimes takes a while to see the cat's true personality and to come up with a fitting name.

Like Julie (ForJazz) said, this cat got along with the other cats at the shelter and he seems to have no concerns about any scents in the house. I let him loose in Barnaby's room and he barely checked it out. He just sat by the door meowing for attention. But I think he used Barnaby's litter box. In his basement room I gave him a few things Barnaby has been on and brushed him with Barnaby's brush and he really hasn't paid any attention to the scent. He just wants constant attention and purrs and kneads his paws when you give it to him. I can see why he was such a popular cat at the shelter. He's so friendly and not the least bit afraid of anyone. This is why I feel so bad confining him to a room. He comes across as so attention starved and I don't want to keep making trips to the basement and coming back smelling like a strange cat because I don't want to arouse Barnaby's suspicions any more than they already are.

I have a radio playing outside his door. I don't know if that makes any difference. I almost thought about putting my extra TV in there just to give him something to look at when he's not sleeping.

How long do you think I should wait before I allow Barnaby in the basement where he can come right up to Calypso's door?

Should the vanilla be used right now before they've even met?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would start the vanilla as soon as they can smell each other under a door. Also exchange their pillows or whatever bedding they use. 

Calypso is the tuxedo cat I have been hoping for! Forjazz said she'd bring him, but it's a long way from Wisconsin to Pennsylvania, so I knew that was an impossibility. I am now terribly envious, but still very glad you got him. Maybe I could be Aunt Jeanie. Of course, ForJazz has first dibs! 

I'm so happy for both you and Calypso! Thank goodness he's out of the shelter.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

It was only a matter of time before he got a home though. Julie said that there was a second name on him if she hadn't taken him and she also said that the shelter is quite particular about who adopts their cats, which is a good thing to hear.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Richo -- I really wish you the best of luck. I hope he turns out to be the kind of cat you want and love, but please let me know how things go for you. It really shows how kind you are that you are so concerned, and I understand how you feel. Barnaby seems like such a perfect cat, I hope and pray that he'll be fine about the new kitty when the time comes. By the way, that couple that wanted Calypso just adopted a little shy girl named Fire. (terrible name for her -- I hope they change it...lol). She was the complete opposite of Calypso, I wonder if they just wanted a small cat or if they really knew what he was like. 

Do you guys think that Calypso will be more laid-back when he is allowed to roam, and if Barnaby accepts him? And do you guys really think Barnaby will be just fine? 

Jeannie -- I would have driven or organized a driving chain in order to get him to a good home, I truly love this cat. 

If I were you I'd change the name as well -- I don't know if the person who named him thought he was a girl, didn't know the story, or just thought it was fitting anyway. Anyway -- fun story of the day for those who don't already know: Calypso was a woman, or a nymph, in The Odyssey, by Homer. Odysseus became shipwrecked on the island she ruled, and Calypso fell in love with him and kept him prisoner for 10 years.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I don't really know what to expect. He's just been closed in one room after another and I can't tell if it's attention he wants or the ability to roam. One would guess both. 

Once he and Barnaby meet at the door and it seems that there is no friction, then I'll let him roam free in the basement which is a much more wide open space than that little room. I would really like to do that now but I get the feeling he'd be at the top of the stairs calling out for attention. 

BTW Calypso was also the name of Jacque Cousteau's boat, which John Denver wrote a song about.

I was going to try to get a picture but my digital camera batteries are dead. They should be charged by the morning and then I'll try.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Richo said:


> BTW Calypso was also the name of Jacque Cousteau's boat, which John Denver wrote a song about.


Wow -- that I never knew, and I *thought* I was a John Denver fan! What a disgrace I am. I don't know if I can say this enough, but good luck, and try to relax. You are definitely doing all you can, and doing a wonderful job. It will all work out somehow, even if it's not the way that was expected.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

http://home.wanadoo.nl/mtenbrug/denver/ ... nver_6.htm

I can't help but feel sad that the poor little guy is so lonely down there and there is only so much attention I can offer him right now. I just hope he's sleeping alot to pass the time. What were his conditions like at the shelter? It sounds as if he had his own space as opposed to a little cage like most shelters, and also the communal room that you spoke of. Plus many people passing by throughout the day. 

I think I'll get up and visit him right now.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

He was in a room with about 10 cats, they all have their own cage with a bed, toys, litter pan, food, and water. The cages are all pretty big and they are all along two walls. It was a smallish room -- but big enough for them, several cat trees, lots of blankets and beds, lots of levels to play and hide in, and one person for most of the day. They could pretty much roam throughout the room during store hours -- but only people with applications in are allowed to go in the room. Otherwise they can only look. So some days they don't get any visitors except the volunteer who goes around cleaning teh cages and food dishes and litter pans and all that.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Awww can't wait to see pictures - an elegant kitty in a suit (tux :wink: )- hehe 
Oh - about the name - I vaguely remembered that JJ Cousteau's ship's name was Calypso - though I used to watch his shows when I was little. When I first saw what your kitty's name was it took me straight back to Homer's Odyssey. Calypso was a nymph that kept Ulysses captive on her island for several years. She finally let him go after a superior Greek God intervened ; well it still took Ulysses a long time to be able and return to his faithful and beloved Penelope - his wife
So maybe a different name would be better - since he is a boy :wink:


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I just posted a picture at top of the thread. He's hard to get pictures of because right now he doesn't stand still and if I step back to take a picture he follows me.  He just so badly craves attention right now. I feel so bad leaving the room after visiting him.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

What a funny (a beautiful) boy he is! I love his big eyes, his white feet, and his sweet muzzle markings. Such a cutie!!

I bet he will be soooo happy to meet Barnaby - and Barnaby will be slightly less than thrilled to meet him (just a guess) initially. How IS Barnaby doing???

Have you done the vanilla scent thing yet? It might be good to introduce a shared scent at this point.

It sounds like it's still going well. And he has a window to look out of!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Awww, even when you are trying to take a picture of him, he is leaning against you and trying to get attention! What a sweet face.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Congratulations!!! We've always been rather cavalier about our cat introductions here...we only keep them separated a very brief time and then...have at you!! 

Best wishes. As long as you're prepared for a little anger from Barnaby at first, I think it will be fine. Almost all cats at least adjust to other cats, even if they don't become best friends. Barnaby may really enjoy having someone else to play with eventually. I think boys are actually more likely to bond than females, so you may be in for a nice surprise.


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

Richo - sounds like you are on a guilt trip and you shouldn't be! You are helping both cats in the long run!! They will have each other to play with soon and I am sure they will get along - just keep it in mind :!:
AND - I am 100% sure I will feel exactly like you when I finally convince my hubby to get another cat


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

That is an adorable kitty!! I was soooo nervous and very stressed out when I first brought Phoebe home. I hated leaving Phoebe alone in my bedroom, and I hated how I had to shut my other two out at night when I slept. But every day got better and things calmed down. The 3 of them get along very well now.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I was lucky enough to exchange scents with Moby and Julia way before, which may be why Moby adjusted well. I would try slowly doing a combo of the vanilla and bedding thing to introduce scent before sight, just so it's one step at a time.

I'll also heard same sex cats (eventually) get along better though. Could take a while too. It's been I think 4 weeks for me now and they're still not completly comfortable with each other. But I also have the advantage of Moby being to fat to fit in the places Julia can so she always has a hiding spot.

I actually had found it BETTER to introduce them, but then again Julia was too scared to venture from her room much. When the door was opened after 4 days and they were introduced and free to roam, it seemed Julia was MORE comfortable. Maybe because when the door was closed she could smell him and thought he was in the room? I dunno... But it definetly seemed she was more brave this way (because she could see when he entered the room). It's a small apartment too though.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Oh he's beautiful! You have done a wonderful thing adopting him and how wonderful of ForJazz to help place another kitty in a loving home. My heart goes out to you in your efforts to get through this terribly uncomfortable time for ALL of you. I remember almost everytime we would adopt another one, I would think why didn't I just leave it the way it was with 1,2,3, etc....You just want it to be perfect right away afterall you love all of them BUT it is a change and like most of us change is difficult and scary. I pray you don't become frustrated and all you can do is take baby steps with them. You know what, it has always worked out and you will be so quick to forget this tough time and embrace the days ahead of lots of kitty loving and one day you may see them snuggled together sleeping. I've had it take as little as 5 days and also as long as 6 weeks. I think mostly they began to relax around each other when I started too! Can't help but feel my tension was felt and added to it . But we learn and we try the best we can and THAT IS the Best we can do. Praying for you Richo, hang in there your a Loving person!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

good luck, the cat looks great and affectionate, i love it  ForJazz, you did a good deed here 8)


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ugh he's so beautiful...that little black nose and white muzzle with the perfect little socks...*sigh* I think it's so cute how in that picture, the right side of his face is all smushed b/c he's leaning into you. lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Richo, When I get a new kitten it sleeps in bed with me. I know that it was used to littermates and mother, so right now, Barnaby is better able to be a bit independent--not that he doesn't need you, just that the little one needs you more. I'm sure it won't be long before they are friends. 

Please don't be nervous. It's time to celebrate! You now have two great little friends to love you. Of course Barnaby should have attention too, but the kitten reallyneeds love right now.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

I agree with Jeannie, we do the same thing with letting them sleep in bed at first! It is so consoling for some reason?! Matter fact most of them are still there each night :wink: I'm thankful my husband don't mind, I sure don't.


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

*vanilla?*

Can someone explain how you use the vanilla? I assume it's for introducing new cats. I have a new 6 week old female kitten that I need to soon introduce to my two 5 year old males. My males are very affectionate especially with each other. I am hoping they will all get along.

I'm wanting to attach a photo but am too computer illiterate to figure it out. Darn! This kitten is so cute!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Here's the latest, but not much different though. Since Barnaby had his first chance to explore the new kitty's room yesterday, every time I come up from the basement he has big tail and sniffs me up and down. This time I let him down to the basement and he made his way to the "strange" door just to be alarmed by meowing on the other side of the door which sent his tail between his legs and him running back to me.

He seems more scared than anything. I'm sure he just doesn't understand what's going on because he's been an only cat since he was 9 weeks old. We'll at least I know it's no harm done if I leave the basement door open. I was afraid he'd be growling and hissing at the door.

Still I feel so bad everytime I have to leave the new kitty after visiting. He loves the company and he is so lonely. 

I wish I would have had my camera with me this time. He started playing with toys and rolling on the floor and I could have gotten a few cute shots.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

I"m so happy you got a second kitty Richo! I know you are concerned that they will get along, but it sounds like everything is going smoothly so far. The fact that your new kitty has been living with so many other cats will make the process easier for you.
And don't worry, even if you do get some hissing or growling out of Barnaby later, that doesn't mean they won't eventually get along. Stormy growled at Justin part of the time when they were being introduced and they are good buddies now. I got a great picture yesterday of her with her arm around him, licking him on the head.  
Oh one more thing, if you are very concerned about Barnaby smelling the new kitty on you, you can always wash your hands after playing with him. That's one of the things I did.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

*Such a scaredy cat..*

Today Barnaby is afraid to even enter the basement after hearing the meows last night. When I came up from there today he timidly went halfway down the stairs and when he heard a sound he backtracked. I really can't force him to go there because that will make it an even more unpleasant introduction.

As far as the smell on me, I'm not concerned about that because it's a smell he will have to get used to sooner or later. Plus the new kitty rubs all over me so I couldn't just wash my hands. I'd have to take a shower and a change of clothes. :lol: 

I'm not really sure what to do next because I want to let the new kitty free in the basement so he's not confined to such a small space but I'm sure he'll be at the top of the stairs meowing so I want Barnaby to be used to the new sounds before I do that. I don't want the sounds of the new kitty freaking him out and making him uneasy in the place he feels most comfortable.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Richo, you are going to be just fine because we are all pulling and praying for you!

I wish I had known you were going to see Julie. I would have had you give her a hug from me. I owe her one.

Hang in there, those kittys are going to take care of everything.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

He's cute, and I'm glad you guys made this adoption happen. I don't believe I commented on the other thread, but I was definitely following it.

Of course, don't forgot to take more pictures when he gets a little more comfortable with his new environment.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

It's a tough call, cause the resident cat is the one who is scared.

If you start bringing the new cat in to sleep with you, you could leave the new cat's door open at night. Then Barnaby could eventually explore the empty room at night and get used to the smells.

That littlebigcat site suggested exchanging the bedding first for smell accustomization, and eventually feed them both wet food (or some treat) one either side of the door from each other (although the recommended two people to console either cat at the same time).


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

It's a tough call here because when Barnaby has something on his mind he bypasses the food. I tried giving him his favorite treat the other night when he was so scared and he didn't eat it right away. I also don't think I'm ready to have the new kitty in my bedroom yet. He's very clingy and talkative at this stage and may continually keep me awake. Plus a big thing I've been told is not to take away anything from the resident cat because he will start to resent the newcomer out of jealousy. I'd feel bad taking my bed away from him, especially if he were to know who's in there. 

I want to be able to entice him to the basement but he's scared to go down there right now. I don't want to make their first face to face meeting memorable in a bad way by pushing the issue. I feel if I bring the new kitty upstairs in a carrier that Barnaby will run & hide under the bed. I'd like him to be able to approach the newcomer when he feels ready, but will he ever?


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Eventually he will be ready. It sounds like you might just have to take it slow. 

I think your instincts are right on with the no-new-cat-in-your-bed thing just yet. Especially if that is Barnaby's place. It sounds like he needs that reassurance from you now more than ever - make special effort to keep his routines going. Get all his most favorite toys and try to engage him - it'll help to work out the stress. 

Do the vanilla extract thing - or/and you might want to consider trying one of those flower essenses that Dr. Jean recommends http://littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=spiritessence.

Might be a dumb question, but has Barnaby EVER seen another cat? Could he be freaked out because he just doesn't know what the heck is behind that door making all that noise? Could it be worthwhile to do a controlled cat-in-the-carrier meeting?

**PS. What are you going to name the new boy?? I think he needs a name.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Haven't really thought about a name, mostly because I'm spending all of my thoughts on the introduction process. 

Barnaby hasn't seen another cat since he was 8 or 9 weeks old at the shelter (He's almost 4 years old now). He was in a cage with 2 litter mates at that time. I was wondering myself if the strange sound spooks him because he can't see what's making the sound. He does know that there's a strange scent and he's uneasy about that as well. I think the next step may have to be bringing the new kitty upstairs in the carrier and letting him see that it's smaller than he is and won't harm him.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on your new addition, he is one handsome boy. Everyone's already given such good tips, I'll just say good luck, and I'm sure things will turn out great, since you're already taking all the intro steps.


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

what a pretty kitty!! best of luck to you with your new little one.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Richo - I would go ahead and try the carrier thing. If possible, try to arrange it all so that Barnaby sees your little guy smiley there emerge from the basement room in the carrier - make the association that THIS is what is in that room. Otherwise, it might not help as much as it could. While they are having this shared time together, hang near Barnaby (if he'll let you), and encourage him to approach and smell and such.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

*The next step....*

Well somehow when I went to visit the new kitty tonight, Barnaby decided to follow me downstairs. He was very timid and slow moving of course. Surprisingly when he made it close to the mysterious door and heard the meow, he didn't run away, just stopped in his tracks for a moment but continued to show curiosity about it.

He looked under the crack in the door for a moment and let out a little growl and walked away. But then he came back to the door and I opened it up just a bit so they could see each other. They stared each other down for a moment and then Barnaby let out a hiss and a growl and backed up with a huge tail. At that point I closed the door and figured I'll leave it at that for now, and then he followed me back upstairs.

At least there's progress, meaning that he's not afraid to go downstairs now so hopefully I can continue to progress on this. Next time I'll use the vanilla. I also think Barnaby is getting used to the scent because usually after visiting the new kitty he'd sniff me up and down and wouldn't let me touch, but last night he let me brush him and then laid on my lap not long after I visited the new kitty.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Richo try brushing them with the same brush. 
 They will get used to each other soon, it is just going to take some time. Barnaby will be glad to have a playmate. Really no matter what you do there will be sore feelings at the first couple meetings. 
It really sounds like Calypso needs alot of attention and love right now. I feel sad for him in the basement. Do you think he will be able to come upstairs soon?


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

I think that's GREAT progress! Barnaby's getting braver - and it's so good that they've finally seen each other, and so good that Barnaby settled down with you for some loving. Awww...

It sounds like you are very in tune with what Barnaby is ready for.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Here are a few pics I took last night.

































He likes to play "fetch" with those little furry mice. Here he's carrying it back to me.  

It's so hard to get pictures of him because he's usually clinging to me or moving, and when I do get a shot, the flash usually washes out his eyes. This is the best I could do out of 14 pictures.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's so beautiful, and the fetch game is touching! My Precious does that too, and it never fails to make me smile. I'm sure all will be well with both kitties soon.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Can a cat be any more charming than that? That second picture kills me - what an absolute sweetheart.

Is that Barnaby in your avatar? What a handsome pair they will make!


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

What a handsome guy he is!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*dies* He is so cute!!! I miss his little antics -- those are ADORABLE pictures. I didn't know he played fetch - maybe he just learned that! He's so smart.  Is he driving you nuts yet? 

I think you're doing an amazing job -- and it really helps that you are so in tune with Barnaby's feelings.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

He's driving me a little nuts (see the post on caterwauling). The poor little thing threw up this morning. When I went to visit him there was "yuk" on the floor but he otherwise seemed normal and it hasn't happened since. I don't know if he ate too quick. He does have a habit of talking with his mouth full. 

Right now he is free in the basement but at the top of the stairs meowing and Barnaby is on the other side of the door looking under the crack. No hostility going on, just looks like curiosity. Barnaby jumped once when a little white paw came out from under the door. I tried to give Barnaby a bit of his favorite wet food while this was happening but he wasn't interested.

I guess it's time to crack the door again and see what happens. :wink:

Follow up: I cracked the door but no hissing this time. Actually Barnaby was kind of only half interested in the whole thing. While the new kitty was reacing his paws through the crack in the door, Barnaby started looking in the paper recycling container. :lol: 

Well, since Barnaby isn't having a problem with the voice on the other side of the door, it's time to let the new kitty have the basement to himself now so he doesn't have to be confined to the little room in the corner. I know he still craves alot of attention but at least he has more space to run around and explore, to hopefully ease the boredom.

Yes, ospunkyo, that's Barnaby in the avatar. I am very much looking forward to being able to take a picture of the 2 of them playing or laying together. Hopefully soon...


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Well here's the latest developments for those following the story. I went to the next step and put vanilla on the back of both of their necks. Then I put the new kitty in the carrier and let Barnaby see him. He was curious and cautious and everytime a little paw would come out through the cage he would jump back. It's nice that the new kitty seems to have no concerns about there being another cat because that's half the battle. He looks like he wants to be friends. Barnaby seemed more curious about the strange scent all over the basement than the actual cat because he spent alot of time sniffing around and didn't seem too concerned about the kitty in the carrier. I wonder if this has to do with the vanilla masking the scent on the cat.

I think tomorrow I will be ready to let the new kitty out in Barnaby's company and see what happens. My concern here is that Barnaby is quite passive, quiet and laid back and this new kitty is talkative and outgoing. Because the paw reaching out through the cage scares him away I'm wondering what will happen when the kitty starts following after him if he is trying to get away. At least Barnaby doesn't seem to be showing any territorial aggression, just curiosity.

Judging by the way things are going, I don't think it will be too long before they are friends.... hoping... :wink:


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I just know everything will be OK  I can't wait to hear how it goes-Good Luck!!!!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm so glad that you are continuing to give us updates! 

It sounds like the introductions continue to go very well - Barnaby's comfort and confidence with the new guy continues to grow. 

This whole thread is an excellent reference for those who want to do a successful cat-to-cat introduction. You have shown incredible patience throughout the extended separation and have demonstrated how close observation of your resident cat can give you clues as to when to do what next. I think your prediction is right on - you will have a pair of good buddies soon!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You are the epitome of patience!! It really shows how compassionate you are and it's admirable. Good luck, Richo.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

*The face off has begun...*

I let my new kitty out into the upstairs with Barnaby, closely monitoring the situation. Barnaby tries to get near him to sniff him out but the new kitty is so much more outgoing and goes directly for him nose first which keeps making Barnaby back off. 

I though maybe a collar and a leash would help hold him back but when I tried that all he did was roll around and wiggle trying to get free of the restraint, so scratch that idea. I let him out again and this time the new kitty just ignored Barnaby and wanted to explore the house and it was Barnaby following him around trying to sniff his butt. :? Every time the new kitty would turn around they'd end up too close and back away. At one point they both ended up in a corner and exchanged defensive meows and harmless paw swipes and then backed away. I though this was a good time to end the "session". Surprisingly, through all of this there wasn't a single hiss or growl.

I'm a bit concerned about a claw fight but someone just told me that they usually don't fight with their claws. I don't know. The only cat fight I ever witnessed was a declawed cat attacking a strange cat with rapid paw swipes to the face. If she had claws she would have torn his poor face apart.  Does anyone have any experiences with this?

I think the new kitty got freaked by the waterbed because at one point he jumped and then clawed into the comforter and froze up for a minute. :lol: 

Later tonight I'll try to get them together again when they're both a little more mellowed out (if that's even possible right now with the new kitty).

I know I need a name for him. Soon enough I may ask for suggestions. I've had people suggest obvious names like Felix, Socks and Boots but I don't know about that.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

It seems like everything is going good so far. I'm sure they will be friends in no time.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

He looks like an "M" boy, like he needs a name starting with M. Lets see...

Machiavelli:my fave for him, he looks like a Machiavelli.
Maddock:means Champion
Magnus: means The Great
Malachi: Messenger of God
Manhattan:Whiskey
Montague:Steep Mountain
Moriarty: Sea Warrior
Murdock:Victorious at sea


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

hehe...Murdock is also my favorite character from the A-Team...lol. He was the crazy guy who got into trouble and always found a crazy way out. Just don't name him Oreo.... :roll: 

Anyway Richo -- it sounds like you are really lucky! I bet the fight you saw with the declawed cat looked horrible...I've seen stuff like that too. But usually when cats fight they swat swat swat...with claws retracted. Claws are more for climbing or for serious predators, not dominance or play fights. Barnaby and new kitty don't seem to hate each other at all -- I don't think you have to worry about this. When new kitty was in the shelter, LOTS of the resident female cats tried to attack him -- probably because he just walked around not caring about territories and that. He'd swat in defense and then just go away. And it doesn't seem like Barnaby is the viscious kind either. I think you'll be alright. Looks like Barnaby's not scared anymore...just very curious. I mean it makes sense...what if you never saw another human since you were a baby, and found one as an adult? (I know...stupid analogy. Forgive me)


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I've let the 2 together a couple more times. I can't tell if it just playfulness or some kind of aggression but the new kitty has a tendency to chase Barnaby. He is definitely the aggressor. This morning the 2 were on opposite sides of the basement when I let the new kitty free and he made a bee-line for Barnaby and scared him away. Upstairs this afternoon the new kitty was again more interested in exploring the house but when Barnaby would get too close he would chase him away. Barnaby doesn't seem to be too scared by this though because he keeps coming back for more. However, as soon as they ended up in the basement (which is kind of like new kitty's territory) he was much more aggressive toward Barnaby, like facing off and swatting, but no hissing or growling.

Because of my inexperience, I can't tell how much of this is play and if any of it it territorialism on the new cat's part. Barnaby is not showing the least bit of territorial aggression, just complete curiosity, but he keeps getting scared away by the new kitty. Funny, even the couple times Barnaby was coming up behind the new kitty and he turned around with a (brrrr) "purr-meow" it made him jump back. He's such a scaredy cat. But I guess that's better than him being angry, though.

This is all new to me. Any idea what to make of this?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds as if they're making good progress. There is always a pecking order, and sometimes the newcomer is top cat. However, that doesn't stop them from being friends and playing. I've had tiny kittens play fight with fully grown cats and wrestle and roll around- with neither getting hurt. And the little one always went back for more. Kittens learn through interacting with other cats. 

It's good that the kitten has a lot of investigating to do, because that gives Barnaby a chance to get used to him. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures when they have become friends!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Somehow I missed this thread...  

First of all - contratulations on your new kitten! His is so beautiful! I'm very happy that Barnaby will have a play mate. 

I spent some time reading the whole thing and it seems to be going very well. I believe they will be the best friends in no time.   

I wanna see more pictures!


----------



## baggy (Jun 19, 2004)

Very handsome!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

It sounds like they are playing...but at the same time, working out who's top cat - especially since Barnaby keeps returning for more. I think curiousity and jumpiness is MUCH better than angry attacking and fights. 

Had a thought on a name today: Bentley (as in Wilson "Snowflake" Bentley, the photographer of snowflakes from Jericho, VT).


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

I LOVE the name Bentley!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bentley sounds good. Actually, since he's wearing a tuxedo, he could have a name associated with his outfit. Too bad Fred Astaire didn't have a more kittenish name. Who was the butler in Arthur? Very British, you know! Sir...oh, I can't remember...Whatever his name becomes he is elegant and adorable at the same time. (He just doesn't behave elegantly yet.  )


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Arthur's valet was "Hobson", I think. Is that who you're thinking of, Jeanie?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, thanks!  And it was a very famous British actor who played the part. Wasn't he knighted? Was it John Gielgud?

I think Hobson would be cute-to match the outfit!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes - John Gielgud played the valet. I don't know if he was knighted?

Hobson IS a good name...and it's a little further from Barnaby than Bentley is. Although, I'm still somewhat partial to Bentley.

Maybe there's a character that Fred Astaire played that would be a good name for new cat?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the spelling correction! I should have checked it first. I don't know the names of any characters Fred Astaire played.  

But the idea of Knighthood isn't bad-- Sir Lancelot would be nice. His personality will probably inspire a name! He's so handsome.


----------

